# My CIH HT setup in an apartment



## saliv1215 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey guys,

After doing tons of reading on this forum and speaking with several people, I finally managed to pull off my setup in an apartment – I have a living room which is about 15 feet long by 13 feet wide. I already have a Panasonic VT-50 65” plasma mounted on the wall. To it, I added an electric drop down CIH Projection screen by Elite. I’m using a Cine Tension2 115” Diagonal screen. My sound system comprises of 2 RF-82’s II as my FL, and FR, RF-62 II as my center and RF-42’s as my surround. All this is driven by my Denon AVR-3313ci . The sub I’m using is an old Denon sub that came with my 5.1 system from years ago. I have to upgrade but I am undecided on which sub to go with - SVS, Epik, HSU or Outlaw.

Having 2 HDMI outputs helps as I can seamlessly change from watching stuff on my TV to the projector without having to switch cables manually. The projector I am using is an EPSON 3010 – I have it sitting on a bracket above me. In order to get the 2.35 Aspect ratio to work, I had to place the projector upside down; I was told that I need keystone correction and I never understood the concept so I managed to find a work around. I do have the projector zoomed in to fit the screen and I intend to use the screen only for 2.35:1 movies. The movies look fantastic but I do have some overscan – there is a thin rectangular bar that appears below the screen which is more visible during the night but I hardly notice it. Also, the picture doesn’t fit my screen completely, there is a hair’s breadth of the screen not covered fully by the projector but again, it is unnoticeable. If you guys have any recommendations, I’d love to hear them.

I’ve attached a few photos. If anyone has any specific questions, feel free to msg me or reply here and I’ll be happy to share more details.

Thanks again for all the suggestions!

PS. as you can see, using the PS3 as the blu-ray player means that I have to put up with the 16:9 image when I'm trying to browse or select a movie from amazon prime or netflix


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

You should have an adjustment in your projector's menu to correct any overscan..
Also painting the wall a dark colour will help as well as improving contrast at the same time..


----------



## Sunlesstrawhat (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice HT. Congratulations. Did you put in room treatments or soundproofing? I'm interested on how you were able to control the sound levels given you are in an apartment. I have the same situation and would like to learn from your experience. I hope you don't mind the question.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow, the difference is amazing between the 65" display and the 115" screen. I'm with Prof., there should be some way to correct for the overscan and tweak your image size/position/etc. Now that you have a nice big screen, you might as well get the image perfect!


----------



## saliv1215 (Sep 3, 2012)

Sunlesstrawhat said:


> Nice HT. Congratulations. Did you put in room treatments or soundproofing? I'm interested on how you were able to control the sound levels given you are in an apartment. I have the same situation and would like to learn from your experience. I hope you don't mind the question.


No I didn't put any room treatments. My apartment is on the first floor and the wall behind my screen divides my bedroom and living room. My surrounds though are on the back wall which divides the other apartment but most of the sound comes from the front, so I guess I'm okay there. I would have to look into room treatments but I doubt I would be able to install them - given my apartment layout


----------



## saliv1215 (Sep 3, 2012)

Prof. said:


> You should have an adjustment in your projector's menu to correct any overscan..
> Also painting the wall a dark colour will help as well as improving contrast at the same time..


Hmm, I tried playing with the settings but couldnt figure out how to correct for overscan. I guess you've noticed in the pictures there's a tiny rectangular box below the screen. It is almost unnoticeable but it would be great if I could get rid of it completeley.


----------



## saliv1215 (Sep 3, 2012)

Owen Bartley said:


> Wow, the difference is amazing between the 65" display and the 115" screen. I'm with Prof., there should be some way to correct for the overscan and tweak your image size/position/etc. Now that you have a nice big screen, you might as well get the image perfect!


There sure is! I thought the 65" screen was big but somehow it feels really small. I'm still trying to figure out the overscan


----------



## fixr (Aug 14, 2013)

Just wondering, is there a special reason you chose to use an electric screen versus using the whole wall as the screen?


----------

